# F.A.O Swift



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

You might be able to help as the dealer is blaming Swift.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-80022-days0-orderasc-0.html


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Briarose,

Thanks for the link, I have posted.

Ash


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Brilliant service as always Ash, well done 11 minutes you can't get better than that.


----------

